# François Hotman: patriots should love their country, despite the cruelty of tyrants



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 18, 2021)

For if it be a great Crime, and almost an Impiety not to live under and suffer patiently the Humours and harsh Usage of our Natural Parents; ’tis sure a much greater, not to endure those of our Country, which wise Men have unanimously preferred to their Parents. …

But a Man may sometimes say, My Country is grown mad or foolish, (as Plato said of his) sometimes that it rages and cruelly tears out its own Bowels.—We are to take care in the first Place, that we do not ascribe other Folks Faults to our innocent Country. There have been may cruel Tyrants in Rome and in other Places; these not only tormented innocent good Men, but even the best deserving Citizens, with all manner of Severities: Does it therefore follow, that the Madness of these Tyrants must be imputed to their Country? ...

For more, see François Hotman: patriots should love their country, despite the cruelty of tyrants.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

